
Is slack down for anyone else? - auslegung
I can&#x27;t access any of my teams via the native app or the web app. As of now, https:&#x2F;&#x2F;status.slack.com reports all good and so does https:&#x2F;&#x2F;downdetector.com&#x2F;status&#x2F;slack&#x2F;
======
auslegung
Never mind, I think it was router issues, not sure why my router crapped out
and couldn't handle Slack or several other sites.

